# reliable post?



## CarloDemarco (Mar 7, 2016)

Is there a reliable method of sending parcels or documents back to the UK from Egypt that would deliver, and deliver in time? as I know the Egyptian postal service hasn't had good reputation with all the people I spoke to.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CarloDemarco said:


> Is there a reliable method of sending parcels or documents back to the UK from Egypt that would deliver, and deliver in time? as I know the Egyptian postal service hasn't had good reputation with all the people I spoke to.




Send it by courier.http://www.fedex.com/eg/customer/


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CarloDemarco said:


> Is there a reliable method of sending parcels or documents back to the UK from Egypt that would deliver, and deliver in time? as I know the Egyptian postal service hasn't had good reputation with all the people I spoke to.


The Egyptian postal service for packages etc is good I have used it in the past and it is cheap fast and reliable..

Take your item to a main post office.. the one next to Ramsis Railway station..
Items cannot be sealed 
Copy passport.. 
When you enter the post office there are counters on the right hand side, you go behind these counters and show what you are wanting to post, he checks through everything and notes it down.. then the package is sealed by one of the guys or you can bring your own tape and do it yourself, If a big package they often weight it for you and leave it there and tell the teller this is your parcel.. you go infront of the counter and pay your money, they will ask if you want it by air or by ship.. you are given a tracking number.. All parcels etc are put into a huge security room and immediately locked


----------



## CarloDemarco (Mar 7, 2016)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Egyptian postal service for packages etc is good I have used it in the past and it is cheap fast and reliable..
> 
> Take your item to a main post office.. the one next to Ramsis Railway station..
> Items cannot be sealed
> ...


Thank you that was very useful and concise .


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Egyptian postal service for packages etc is good I have used it in the past and it is cheap fast and reliable..
> 
> Take your item to a main post office.. the one next to Ramsis Railway station..
> Items cannot be sealed
> ...



Wow! This is new to me, thanks


----------

